# Got our first Pot Belly pig!!!! PIC



## EmAbTo48 (Jan 22, 2012)

It's taken me a few months to find any PB pigs around our area, but we have finally welcomed home Wilbur a 3.5 month old PB!
He has the sweetest personality, and is warming up to us very quickly!
He took his first walk around the farm today (on his own little harness) and seemed pleased with all his neighbors AKA the chickens, ducks, dogs, rabbits and our two Yorkshire pigs!

Now if only we can find this little guy a buddy!









Also is it safe to take the tag off him? 
Also with PB's do they scratch themselves a lot? He looks like he might have dry skin?


----------



## nsa19 (Feb 3, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## FrenchToast (Apr 5, 2012)

I never heard of them tagging a pbp? 

Anyway, he might have mange mites. My pot belly babies came with them. They were easier to see on them because they are black and white. It just looked like dirt on their skin.  When I had the male neutered the vet noticed it.

I bought the injectable ivermectin in the cattle department. You can either inject it or give it orally. When you give it orally you give double the dose as you would by injecting it. Put some peanut butter on a slice of bread and put the ivermectin on it. He will gobble it down.

You should repeat as least 2-3 more times at one week intervals.  The first time I injected it. The next time I gave it orally and a day or two later they were itching like crazy. It was the mange mites dieing. 

Worked good. No more mange mite itchy pigs.

Have you found him a buddy yet?


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 6, 2012)

So cute!  I see this is an old post.  But  congrats anyhow!


----------

